# September 2012 Challenge ( Upload Images Here Please)



## Blister (30 Aug 2012)

A BIG thanks to Nev for being in the driving seat for our August Challenge 

Our September 2012 Challenge 

This month’s challenge is to make 3 Weed Pots 

The purpose of these pots is purely ornamental and can be used to display flowers or dried grasses, they should not be used with anything that requires water

All 3 pots must be the same shape (Matching) but need to be 3 different sizes, Tall , medium and short , As long as a visible size difference is seen that will be fine. All 3 must be hollowed to accept the plant stem 

Our Judge for September will be Paul ( Thanks Paul ) 

Must be New work for this Challenge , no dusty relics 


ALL elements of the challenge must be turned on a lathe 

Colouring / texturing / piercing allowed

No Multiple segmented turning

Any entry's that are outside the rules and requirements will not be judged


The Judges decision is final ( Any negative comments re judging must be via PM only and not on the open forum )

NO Critique or comments on any work until October Please, After the Judging and results.

Please state material types used if known, dimensions and a little about how you made it and what tools and finish you used ( this helps the judge )

Please post 3 images of your entry’s,

1 Profile image to see the difference in height and the shape of the pots

1 showing the pots with a single weed / bloom in each weed pot 

1 showing any nice features of your pots 



Image size please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, same previous months

When your entry is ready please go to our scoreboard http://ukwturningcomp.co.uk/

Log in to your account and mark yourself as ready by 10 pm on the 26th September after this time the scoreboard will be locked

Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 26th September up until 10pm on the 28th September . After this time the thread will be locked for Judging

Results will be given on or before 30st September 

Good luck everyone

*Roundup*


----------



## henton49er (27 Sep 2012)

Here is my entry for the September challenge – three weed pots (or tussie-mussie pots as SWMBO calls them).

These pots were all made from pieces of yew from the same branch. The pots are 120mm, 95mm and 75mm high and 95mm, 75mm and 57mm wide respectively. They were turned between centres to get a cylinder, a spigot cut on the base end and then mounted in chuck jaws with tailstock support. The top “stem” was then turned to approximate shape, before the hole was made using a forstner bit in a Jacobs chuck. The holes are 25mm, 20mm and 15mm in diameter.

The body of the pots were then turned to shape and finishing cuts made with a freshly sharpened gouge. The pieces were hand sanded to 600 grit, followed by cellulose sanding sealer and re-sanding at 600 plus Nyweb 1000 and 2000. The pots then received a light coating of microcrystalline wax. The pots were then parted from the remaining wood and the base sanded and finished as above. When all pots were finished, they were buffed using the Chestnut buffing system.

Tools used were a 3/8” spindle gouge, a round nosed scraper to enlarge the hole at the top of the stems and a parting tool to separate the finished pieces.

No colouring, texturing or piercing used – the wood has enough to say for itself!!


----------



## KimG (27 Sep 2012)

Material: Ash

Colouring with Chestnut Spirit stains

Finished by sanding to 400 grit then 3 wheel chestnut system.

Tools: Roughing Gouge, spindle gouge, parting tool and long handled boring tool for stem hollow.

The design is meant to be complimentary of a floral theme, so a slightly Tulip shaped head with a graceful stem.

The tallest one is 8.25 in tall with a 3.5 in base, mid 5.5 in X 2.3, min 4.3 in X 1.75in

I wanted to use Red and Black as I heard they went well together, but at first had no clue as to how I would use them, but after a bit of playing around I settled on this blended sunburst type finish.
The flowers are a dry type, no water required.

Each piece is 30% smaller than the previous one.

The last image shows some detail of the colouring on the smallest vase.


----------



## nev (27 Sep 2012)

I should probably wait to post and a put a few other posts between Mike and mine, but they're not the same shape so here goes 
From Yew, different branches same tree. the three vases are all the same base size (50mm) and diameter at the widest point (65mm). they are 150, 130 and 110mm tall. They each have a 12mm hole drilled to a depth of 80mm to accept little test tubey things so they can if need be be used with water.
Skew and spindle gouge used and sanded to 600 and finished with (i think) EEE ultrashine wax.


----------



## Wildman (27 Sep 2012)

weed pots turned from (I believe) Iroko, super to work and an enjoyable task


----------



## Hesh (27 Sep 2012)

My entry for this month is made of Yew, sanded to 400 grit and finished with Hard Wax Oil and then buffed on the Chestnut Mops. It gave me the opportunity to dust off the spindle gouges which I must admit I don’t use as often as I should, I also used a Skew, scraper and three point tool. The sizes are 19cm x 5cm (height and diameter at the widest point), 15 x 4.5 and the small one is 12 x 4. The holes also get smaller in line with the size of vase and. I decided to keep the decoration simple as I didn’t want them to be too busy so stuck with the three grooves just to add a bit of definition.

Regards

Steve


----------



## dennisk (28 Sep 2012)

Weed pots in maple rescued from a pallet. Blanks mounted in stronghold and rough turned , then drilled and turned down to basically the size of the hole at the end. Sanded to 320 and then mounted on a mandrel turned to fit in the hole to clean up the bottom with a 1/4" bowl gouge. 2 coats of DO and buffed on the Oneway wheel system.Baby is 3 1/2" by 1 3/4", mama is 4 1/2" by 2", and papa is 5 1/2" by 2 1/4". I think a weed pot needs to point to the weed and not be the star of the show so that is why I make mine like this.thanks


----------



## gus3049 (28 Sep 2012)

Here is my September entry.

I was going to do something complicated but after getting half way through the first - changed my mind.

So its three simple pots, dad, mum and baby (in case you wondered why the pics are labelled 'porridge'). The only detail is the single ring and the shape at the rim.

Made in boxwood. Although not part of the brief, the big one also holds a test tube so the 'weed' can be in water. I did another not quite so small baby but the wood was off a different branch and looked too different so this baby is the biggest I could get out of what was left of this bit!! He is obviously still developing his adult form!!!

They are 150mm, 120mm and 25mm high.


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Sep 2012)

Unfortunately this is a rushed entry as I am determined not to miss a third month in a row despite the workshop literally being a building site. 
The two larger pieces are ash from the garden, the smallest is I think holly, also from the garden. Turned with medium and small spindle gouge and 1" skew. The holes were bored with forstners and do not have inserts. The weeds will be the cause of a black eye if Mrs MB sees this :shock: 
Finished with many coats of danish oil. Abraded with nyweb between some applications. Pictures taken in a state of shock as I'm off to work in less than an hour and still haven't had my tea (homer)


----------



## Alli (28 Sep 2012)

Hiya,

Here is my entry, They are made from Iroko, using a 1/2 gouge. Sanded to 400 and then sealed. A couple of coats of friction polish and a couple of coats of wax.














Good luck to everyone


----------

